# ps3 backup....



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

my ps3 disc drive is starting to play up and not spit out the disc straight away. Fearing a new ps3 may be on the way, i dont want to lose all my saved stuff.

can anyone recommend a reasonably priced external hard drive to back up my ps3 please?


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Your disc drive? You mention not spitting discs out so i assume you only mean the bluray drive and not the hard disk? If so, there are loads of places that will repair/replace that for you if you don't want to do it yourself.

As a guide, a place close to me will change a faulty blu-ray drive for £70 in a 2 hour turn around.


----------



## L4CKL (Nov 27, 2010)

apologises, i meant the blue ray drive is playing up and not spitting out the disc, but i want to back up the hard drive and wondered if anyone could recommend a decent external hard dics drive.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I use a 500gb Iomega ext hd for my laptop, got it for about £50 from pc world a year ago, will proberly be über cheap now,
It's a simple thing to use just drag n drop.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah almost any drive would work. From personal experience i like HP drives, they're great and very reliable. External drives are pretty cheap for even big sizes now. Have a lookie on dabs.com


----------

